# Where do you check contest submissions?



## BettaJen (Jun 7, 2012)

I put mine in for June. Is voting starting? I'm new and don't know how this works.


----------



## deso (Apr 24, 2012)

http://www.bettafish.com/contests.php

That should put you on the page where you can check this month's submissions. I saw that you posted in one of my threads asking this question, so sorry that I didn't see it and reply sooner!


----------



## BettaJen (Jun 7, 2012)

I see it. =D
No worries. Thank you so much!


----------



## Shadyr (Mar 27, 2012)

Is there any way you can review the photos after voting but prior to the winner being posted? So many good pictures each month


----------



## registereduser (Jul 30, 2010)

Shadyr said:


> Is there any way you can review the photos after voting but prior to the winner being posted? So many good pictures each month


No but I'd would like to! A few times I have wanted to change my vote :lol:


----------

